# Windsor - Detroit Area



## Black Grass (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All,

Heading to Windsor for a bit looking to do a bit of training while I'm there. Anyboddy here run classes in the Detroit-Windsor area ?

Vince
aka Black Grass


----------



## D Dempsey (Jan 16, 2008)

I know that there are a few in the Detroit suburbs, but I don't know of anything in actual Detroit.  I'll track down the websites and post them here.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 16, 2008)

Black Grass said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Heading to Windsor for a bit looking to do a bit of training while I'm there. Anyboddy here run classes in the Detroit-Windsor area ?
> 
> ...



PM me if you want to meet for coffee or something (in Detroit area). I don't have any classes running at this time, but we can always talk shop...

C.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 22, 2008)

Black Grass said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Heading to Windsor for a bit looking to do a bit of training while I'm there. Anyboddy here run classes in the Detroit-Windsor area ?
> 
> ...



Contact me when you are in the area. Maybe we can meet and talk. 

Our class is up in Flint area, so it is not close to Windsor.

Thanks


----------

